# What kind of catfish?



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey folks. I’m not a catfish fisherman at all - only bass & surf fishing. I’ve caught these dark catfish in my neighborhood spring-fed pond. Are they a particular type of catfish?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Brown bullhead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep, bullhead, when I was a kid we called them mud cats.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Mud cat, poly wog, bull head, butter cat, mud pout, and horned pout are some of the names you’ll hear them called. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Horned pout...haven't heard that name in a ****'s age! :thumbup: That's what my Granddad called them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It's a yellow bullhead (Ameiurus natalis). Very similar to the Black Bullhead (Ameiurus melas), anglers almost always confuse these two. Often times yellow bullheads will be nearly jet black in coloration, confusing the angler of what species. The only real way to distinguish the two is by the chin barbels. Black Bullheads are solid black, from the base to the tips, no white in them. Yellow Bullheads will be white with a hint of grey mixed in.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good eatin...


----------

